# Fedora 7 repos



## Wile E (Jun 12, 2007)

I have the Fedora 7 dvd on the way down. I was just wondering if anyone has any suggested 3rd party repos for all the non-GNU programs, features and codecs?

I'll also take other suggestions, if you have them.

Keep in mind, I'm no Linux pro, but I'm not a total noob either.


----------



## Zedicus (Jun 12, 2007)

honestly i havent touched the RPM camp in years.  what does redhat even use for package management now?   mandrake (back when it was still mandrake) and its URPMI tool was the last thing i used that handled rpms.   for apt theres marillats packages and others but i cant help much on rpm packags...


----------



## Wile E (Jun 13, 2007)

Fedora uses yum, but I'm willing to try to install a custom package manager, if you have one in mind. I also don't mind building things from source, but I absolutely hate trying to manually resolve dependencies. 

I had FC 6 a while back, but I can't remember for the life of me what 3rd party repos I added to it, and my Google hits aren't ringing any bells for me.


----------



## Zedicus (Jun 13, 2007)

as much as it sounds like you like to mess with things you should switch to debian pure.   longer set up time to get to a desktop but you can set it up to be ANY combination of features you want.  plus with apt-get and a handfull or 2 of repositorys youll be set for life.

i know u can install apt-rpm on rpm based distros and it works like apt-get. you still cant use it with real debian repositorys so to me it sounds a tad useless.   ive heard of yum but never used it. anything would have to be better then the old rpm dependency hell though.


----------

